# Anyone have an Fluval FX4 ?



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey guys, I’m thinking about changing my filters from a 2215 and 2217 (eheim) in my 65 gallon tank with turns the water so we about 6 times I think. The fx 4 would turn about 8-9 times the water per hour. What do you guys think, I would like less maintance, hassle but want help on how to connect clear tubing and lily pipes? Thanks guys 

If you have owned either please give feedback, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Willystan (Mar 5, 2018)

I have an FX6 on a 125 gallon. I can’t speak to the difference between your Eheim and the FX4 but I do know that the FX4 and FX6 are extremely similar, same size tubing, just one has a larger filter media load and pump. I think you’ll love the FX4. It’s rated for up to a 250 gallon tank so on a 65 you should be great. I got the FX6 because I have a high bioload.(eight goldfish with the largest being about a foot). Even though my fish are messy the FX6 can handle it. It also does a great job at sucking in all the plant debris my fish have torn up. I still use the tubing that came with it for the intake, but I plumbed an in-line UV sterilizer (coralife turbotwist 12x) on the outflow using clear pvc I bought at Lowe’s. I would recommend anyone with this filter replace both the intake and outflow lines with different tubing. The included tubing is ribbed so gunk will get stuck in the crevices. Note that you won’t get the advertised flow rate of what it says on the box. That’s the MAX flow rate with zero filter media etc. The fx6 is advertised at 925 GPH and I think mine is at around 300GPH in real life. I know these filters aren’t cheap, but they are incredible. I can tell you that you will not regret it if you make the jump. Everything about these filters are easy. Cleaning, reassembling. (I’ve never ONCE had it leak even a drop, I can’t say that about other canister filters I’ve had) Even taking apart the impeller to clean it is painless. You can’t buy a better filter than these!


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

Willystan said:


> I have an FX6 on a 125 gallon. I can’t speak to the difference between your Eheim and the FX4 but I do know that the FX4 and FX6 are extremely similar, same size tubing, just one has a larger filter media load and pump. I think you’ll love the FX4. It’s rated for up to a 250 gallon tank so on a 65 you should be great. I got the FX6 because I have a high bioload.(eight goldfish with the largest being about a foot). Even though my fish are messy the FX6 can handle it. It also does a great job at sucking in all the plant debris my fish have torn up. I still use the tubing that came with it for the intake, but I plumbed an in-line UV sterilizer (coralife turbotwist 12x) on the outflow using clear pvc I bought at Lowe’s. I would recommend anyone with this filter replace both the intake and outflow lines with different tubing. The included tubing is ribbed so gunk will get stuck in the crevices. Note that you won’t get the advertised flow rate of what it says on the box. That’s the MAX flow rate with zero filter media etc. The fx6 is advertised at 925 GPH and I think mine is at around 300GPH in real life. I know these filters aren’t cheap, but they are incredible. I can tell you that you will not regret it if you make the jump. Everything about these filters are easy. Cleaning, reassembling. (I’ve never ONCE had it leak even a drop, I can’t say that about other canister filters I’ve had) Even taking apart the impeller to clean it is painless. You can’t buy a better filter than these!




Sounds like the hype is real 

My only concern is that I have 5/8in filter tubes, inline heaters, co2 reactor and lily pipes. It seems like if you think your fx6 is about 300 GPH then the FX4 with added restraints will not even come close to the filtration needed in a 4 foot tank? I’m just worried with the GPH. If it really is so much less than they advertise. We’re my thoughts were was generally people say double the filtration. So say the filter says rated to 130 gallons then the filter wood be good for my tank. But the filter on my tank the fx4 is 4 times the tank size 250 Gallons but I’m going to be putting 5/8in tubes (almost 1/2) so pretend it pumps to filter a 125 gallon then with that it would be around double the tank capacity at 125 gallons. What do you think of my thought process, confusing isn’t it ):


----------

